# Is Gas Fridge Service a Necessity



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've a Dometic 3-in-1 fridge freezer in van, which I've owned since 2008, which is only rarely used on gas. (Gaslow system.) Is servicing the gas element a necessity at this stage? I don't know whether previous owners (since first reg in 2004) ever did.

Often travelling solo I prefer to know everything is ship-shape when I set out. Is it a complicated process that justifies a service fee or is it something a DIY person can do? 

Being a pensioner, I have to spend my pennies wisely. What advice would you erudite motorhomers give me? Thank you...


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

I've owned motorhomes for thirteen years, travelling widely throughout Europe solo. Never had a fridge serviced, never had a problem with fridge operating on gas.

I once asked a corgi registered lpg fitter who worked at a caravan service centre the same question. His asked me two questions:

Is the pilot light burning blue?
Does the fridge cool efficiently?

I answered both 'yes'. He said leave it alone. Not necessary to have annual (expensive) service for something that, in many cases, gets little use. Mine is extensively used on aires and wild camping.

I do, however, get the van gas tested from time to time.

Happy travels,

Jed


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

my opinion is: Never touch a running system. So as long as the fridge is cooling efficiently on gas, just leave it alone. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I would get it serviced annually. We didn't and it stopped working on gas requiring an expensive repair. Although gas is fairly clean parts do get clogged and need cleaning.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only a couple of times have my gas fridges caused concern by not cooling.
Both times the burner was clogged with either soot or a spiders nest.

As has been said "If it aint broke don't fix it" but be aware of the possible problems of a clogged burner.

Ray.
p.s. this was a friends C class this week after the fridge developed a fault.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have never had a fridge serviced,but last year it refused to light I removed the lower vent panel and the burner ,gave it a good clean out ,blew through the jets and all has been ok since.Its a simple 30 min job on a Hymer.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PM sent.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

I remove the lower vent and give it a careful blast of Nitrogen to clear the crap out.

(Pressurised air will do)

TM


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I started getting black soot from the external vent so had the fridge serviced at a show. All he did was clean out the chimney and change the burner jet. Very quick and simple job but I had fumes inside the van ever after. Eventually I got him to come to my house to check out why and it transpired that that the new jets were wrongly marked and and he had used one that was too large! At least he owned up to it but I will do it myself if it ever needs it another time.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I just don't get the "if it aint broke..." syndrome. So you don't get your engine or brakes serviced either? Spend 20, 30, 40+K on a van and quibble about a few quid here and there for regular checks on small things that can cause a lot of trouble if they go wrong in an out of the way place.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Should a fire occur and it was down to a fault in your fridge and you didnt get it serviced - guess what the insurance company would say.?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

wug said:


> I just don't get the "if it aint broke..." syndrome. So you don't get your engine or brakes serviced either? Spend 20, 30, 40+K on a van and quibble about a few quid here and there for regular checks on small things that can cause a lot of trouble if they go wrong in an out of the way place.


? 
In general, I agree with your view on scrimping.

However I take a different view on servicing the fridge. I believe gas safety check is covered within usual habitation service, but an operational check (cleaning burner etc) is not. I've read in magazines before now that Dometic's recommended procedure is to remove the unit to do this, rather than accessing via the vents. Even if that shortcut is used, typical costs are 1-2hrs labour if done at a dealer. Think going rate at my dealer is currently £75/hr.

I'm all for not scrimping, but paying almost as much as I pay to have the rest of the hab service done, or 3x the amount I pay for gas annually - seems OTT to me.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We have some gas specialists in MHF, it would be interesting to hear their point of view.

Last year mine was slow to light and reluctantly I had it serviced (at Lincoln Show). I had previously blown an airline over it, and it worked but was always slow to start. The service replaced the jet and associated parts, which I could then see had degraded enough to warrant replacement. Ever since the service, it starts first touch.
I cannot speak for others but the cost was well worth the effort. What does surprise me is that this is not covered in an expensive habitation service, they only check pressures for leaks I believe.
Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I leave mine alone but maintain an awareness of its effectiveness when on gas in particular, have a CO monitor and casually check the exhaust on the outside of the van for discolouration.

If ANY of those casual checks cause suspicion, then do NOT operate fridge on gas until you have investigated. Ignore that, and seriously, your van can go up in flames very quickly.

All it needs is a spider in the burner tube. That will disturb the gas/air mix and flow, cause the flame to go a weak flickery yellow, and can easily cause it to lick around insulation.

Conversely just because some people spend out on annual checks doesn't mean they prevent the above occurring the following week!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sound advice from DABs, and I have always done the same for 45 years with caravans and now motorhomes. Unfortunately these days we need the "official" confirmation, 'cos the insurance companies are always looking for a way out of paying up.

I pay a little bit OTT for our habitation service, but it includes a clean and check of the gas heater and fridge.

They take the covers off and blow out all the crap, and visually check the lighting and running of the appliances. I could easily do it myself, but I have no qualifications as a gas fitter and it just isn't worth giving the insurance companies a ready excuse for the sake of a few quid.

Just occurred to me that the gas part of the water heater has never been mentioned. I've never really poked around, but is it easy/possible to check that it's working OK - other than the fact that it lights when you turn it on?

Dave 

Edit - Damned typos again!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Now, how many have a CO alarm fitted?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wug said:


> Now, how many have a CO alarm fitted?


Guilty M'lud - and a smoke alarm which has a neat little "_five minute mute_" button for when the toast catches fire. _(Saves forgetting to put the battery back in after breakfast!)_ :wink:

What about starting a poll on this one Wug? It's a fairly important aspect - but do exclude "_*gassing*_" from the poll or you will not live long! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

wug said:


> Now, how many have a CO alarm fitted?


I only fitted one because of the fumes that the fridge servicing caused! :roll:

Now it has been corrected I dont need it but won't be removed.

Interestingly while I had all the fumes, none of them set off the CO alarm even when I tried it close to the vent to check. Just fumes I suppose.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Good idea, Zebedee.  CO/Smoke Poll


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

wug said:


> I just don't get the "if it aint broke..." syndrome. So you don't get your engine or brakes serviced either? Spend 20, 30, 40+K on a van and quibble about a few quid here and there for regular checks on small things that can cause a lot of trouble if they go wrong in an out of the way place.


Wug,
Fridges are usually trouble free for decades if not generations. I have one for drinks at home that must be 35+ years old and has never been looked at. OK it's a mains electric.

But in 30+ years with 13 RVs and one Euro Shed only the two mentioned problems have ever occurred. Hardly the same as wearable consumables you mention.

I also feel and have experienced the so called 'experts' servicing where you go in with one problem and come out with several.
Too many times of undoing and retightening bolts, joints, screws and washers have again caused failures.

Being fairly mechanical and electrical adept I cringe at some mechanics antics. Occasionally not being able to contain my haste to get the thing home again and give it some personal 'tlc'.

Pay your money and sleep sound if you can have absolute faith that the expert you have left your pride and joy with has had more than a 6 weeks training course.

Ray.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

OK, Ray, I know what you're saying, but we're talking about something which has the potential to be lethal if it's not operating properly. As I said earlier, ours broke down at less than 5 years old, because it had not been serviced (I thought it was part of the habitation service), it got clogged and in trying to light a part failed. Prior to breaking down it was emitting foul fumes so we couldn't keep the hab door open.

Regards experts, no we should not be in awe and blindly accept their expertise, but that's where we need to seek out those who have created a good reputation through the quality of their work and service. MFH has many recommendations.

Cheers, Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes and yes again Graham.
I guess being 'old school' and pre certified everything, I feel able to read the signs and diagnose hopefully before trouble comes.

And yes I know personally of a couple of fires caused by gas fridges. I guess an open flame surrounded by lots of combustible material is a recipe for disaster under the right conditions.

Luckily you also noted the tell tale signs of something not right and had it attended to. How many times after some catastrophe do we hear "I thought something was wrong"....??

This habitation check is curious to me as surely the owner and user will (or should) be aware when something is not right. Often things are ignored and hope they get better..!!! 

Of course the failure of every mechanical or electrical item can't be anticipated. But again some peoples answer to rattles and squeaks is to turn the radio up. Some are aware and some not.

Mind you with the complexity of some radios and the manual being 60 to 80 pages, a 6 week certified course will be needed to use them safely soon.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Gas Service Conundrum*

Thank you one and all for the time taken to share your views. Now for some contemplative thought!

Regards
Viv aka Herman


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Sound advice from DABs, and I have always done the same for 45 years with caravans and now motorhomes. Unfortunately these days we need the "official" confirmation, 'cos the insurance companies are always looking for a way out of paying up.
> 
> I pay a little bit OTT for our habitation service, but it includes a clean and check of the gas heater and fridge.
> 
> ...


The Truma engineer told me that he would not recommend touching the combined water/air heater unless there was a problem.

Safariboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Safariboy. :wink: 

That's what I was expecting since the whole thing is encased in insulation . . . but for some stupid reason I have always been aware of keeping an eye on the heater and fridge, but not the water heater, stupid boy that I am!!  .

(Ours is a separate water heater, but I guess the same will apply.)

Dave


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I worked on "if it ain't broke don't fix it" for 4y, by which time our van was 9y old. Never wasted money if I could help it.

Then one Fri evening, having just got on site, there was that lovely smell of leaking gas, although the fridge was cooling "happily?". Switch off, wait, switch on: it was still there. Repeat several times and change orientation in case it was a wind effect.

Eventually I decided it was leaking round the control spindle, but as it was March we weren't too bothered. Just switched off at the manifold. I checked again when we got home, and it definitely smelled. My friendly local gas fitter could also smell it but he was not equipped to deal with Electrolux fridges, so we took it to a specialist.

£120 later (including full hab test) I was told there was no problem and it has remained OK ever since (11 months).

You pays your money and you takes your choice.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

Unless you are going to check vents etc yourself on a regular basis it has to be worth having it checked with the gas test.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Having read and digested all of the comments from other members both knowledgeable and otherwise, first comment is how will you feel when on your trip abroad in a warm / hot climate your fridge will not work on gas?

To the sensible (ish) bit, most problems with fridge burners are dirt / rust / spider etc. etc. related where foreign bodies have fallen down the exhaust flue and caused the burner to operate in-efficiently this is easily rectified by a "service" use the term loosely, most service engineers will fit a new jet at the same time, normally totally un-necessary as there is no way the jet has worn oversize and if partially blocked will be easily cleaned. It is genuinely beneficial to keep the burner area clean but charging £75 and hour to do it is daylight robbery.
It is something that any competent DIY person can achieve but should be left to qualified others for the incompetent.

The above opinion / advice is from a now retired previously qualified and registered Engineer who did hold LPG certification (now lapsed).

Hope that helps, but get it looked at!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just saw this post and it kinda reinforces my point.

Ray..
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-120942.html


----------

